# anyone using park tools CT-4.3 chain tool for 11 speed?



## r_o_b_s_o_n

Has anyone used the Park Tools CT-4.3 chain tool?
Park Tool Co. » CT-4.3 : Master Chain Tool with Peening Anvil : Chain

Master Chain Tool with Peening Anvil
Specially designed to work with the tight tolerances and narrow profiles of 10- and 11-speed chains, but also works on all other derailleur chains, including the Shimano® CN-9000. The CT-4.3 is a powerful, precise tool designed to quickly and accurately remove and install chain rivets. Without a doubt the most accurate chain tool we’ve ever built!

Integrated Link Pocket ensures precise alignment
Replaceable, rotating pin
Perfectly contoured cushioned handles
Precisely machined investment cast body and components
*Includes removable anvil to peen Campagnolo® 11-speed chains*Note: The CT-4.3 is NOT compatible with Wipperman® chains.


----------



## ronf100

Yes, suggest you experiment with some spare chain links to get a feel for the peening and installing the pin to the right depth


----------



## motopazzo

any other recommended tools other than the CT-4.3 or Campy Tool?


----------



## Cyclin Dan

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> Has anyone used the Park Tools CT-4.3 chain tool?
> Park Tool Co. » CT-4.3 : Master Chain Tool with Peening Anvil : Chain
> 
> Master Chain Tool with Peening Anvil
> Specially designed to work with the tight tolerances and narrow profiles of 10- and 11-speed chains, but also works on all other derailleur chains, including the Shimano® CN-9000. The CT-4.3 is a powerful, precise tool designed to quickly and accurately remove and install chain rivets. Without a doubt the most accurate chain tool we’ve ever built!
> 
> Integrated Link Pocket ensures precise alignment
> Replaceable, rotating pin
> Perfectly contoured cushioned handles
> Precisely machined investment cast body and components
> *Includes removable anvil to peen Campagnolo® 11-speed chains*Note: The CT-4.3 is NOT compatible with Wipperman® chains.


I'm curious about this as well, though I have gone to using the KMC Missing Link without having any negative effect.


----------



## motopazzo

Cyclin Dan said:


> I'm curious about this as well, though I have gone to using the KMC Missing Link without having any negative effect.


I'm planning on going the same route (KMC Missing Link) though need a chain break tool to shorten my Record 11sp chain. I'm new to the DIY side of bike tooling so at the early stages of adding to the tool box and want to make sure I spend my $$$ wisely!


----------



## Cyclin Dan

motopazzo said:


> I'm planning on going the same route (KMC Missing Link) though need a chain break tool to shorten my Record 11sp chain. I'm new to the DIY side of bike tooling so at the early stages of adding to the tool box and want to make sure I spend my $$$ wisely!


I could be wrong, but the "special" part of a Campy chain tool is when set the pin, not when you remove it. I have removed a pin from my Campy chain using a standard run of the mill $20 chain tool. 

It's installing the new pin that requires the special tool.


----------



## motopazzo

Cyclin Dan said:


> I could be wrong, but the "special" part of a Campy chain tool is when set the pin, not when you remove it. I have removed a pin from my Campy chain using a standard run of the mill $20 chain tool.
> 
> It's installing the new pin that requires the special tool.


Nice & thanks - what would you recommend for a 'run of the mill' chain tool?


----------



## ronf100

Lezyne makes a combo tool for Campy 11sp. It also has the peening tool
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0053X1SCS/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363622113&sr=8-3&pi=SL75


----------



## ronf100

More details on the Lezyne
Product Description
So, you scored a fancy new Campy 11-speed gruppo. Congratulations! But, if you try using your old chain tool on that 11-speed chain, your next ride is going to be a short one. Lezyne designed the 11-Speed Chain Drive Tool with a backing bolt designed specifically to flare your 11-speed chain pin. You'll need that.The 11-Speed Chain Drive is tough. The forged steel body is CNC-machined to tight tolerances for accuracy. The body is contoured to feel comfortable in your hands. Lezyne even integrated two Mavic splined and two square spoke wrenches into the body for a little added versatility. The breaker pin and backing bolt can be replaced in the unlikely event of a break, and Lezyne even had the foresight to include a spare breaker pin just in case.The Lezyne 11-Speed Chain Drive Tool is compatible with eleven speed chains and can be used for adjustment of wheels equipped with Mavic splined or standard square spoke nipples.

Product Features
Material: aluminum
Compatibility: 11-speed chains
Other Tools: 2 Mavic splined and 2 square spoke wrenches
Weight:
Recommended Use: repairing your ultra-narrow 11-speed chain
Manufacturer Warranty:


----------



## motopazzo

ronf100 said:


> Lezyne makes a combo tool for Campy 11sp. It also has the peening tool
> Lezyne 11-Speed Chain Drive Breaker Tool:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors


How does this compare with the Park Tool Master Chain Tool with Peening Anvil?


----------



## ronf100

The Lezyne feels more lightweight. Probably OK for the occaidional use. It's small enough to carry on a ride while the Park tools could be used in a shop environment, i.e., every day use.


----------



## motopazzo

anyone have any luck or advice breaking a 11 speed change with the Park Tool CT-5...was told this is an option if using KMC Master Links?


----------



## C-40

*???*



ronf100 said:


> Yes, suggest you experiment with some spare chain links to get a feel for the peening and installing the pin to the right depth


The Park tool is made to perform the same job as a Campy tool, which is to flare the end of the special joining pin, provided with every new chain. It is not made to "peen" the end of any other pin, after removal. Any time a flush pin is pushed through an outer plate, metal is sheared off the end of the pin and that end is now worthless, for holding the chain together.

The Campy joining pin has a shoulder on one end so you really can't drive it in to far, unless you twist the handle so hard that you shear the head off the pin.

An older CT-5 chain tool will work to break a Campy 11 chain, but the center support may need to be filed thinner. If you look closely, the outer plate may not rest properly against the back of the tool. Instead, an inner plate may be contacting the center support and carrying the load. That's how the tool is intended to work. Filing the center support thinner will fix that problem.


----------



## kmak

motopazzo said:


> any other recommended tools other than the CT-4.3 or Campy Tool?


I used Pedros Tutto Multi-chain tool; worked like a charm:

PEDRO'S NA | Innovative Bicycle Maintenance | Tutto


----------



## willieboy

kmak said:


> I used Pedros Tutto Multi-chain tool; worked like a charm:
> 
> PEDRO'S NA | Innovative Bicycle Maintenance | Tutto


+1. Excellent tool.


----------

